# 愛憎, 生憎



## Pacerier

http://www.tanos.co.uk/jlpt/skills/vocab/sentences/?vocabid=77184 writes 愛憎  as あいにく but 
http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/cgi-bin/wwwjdic.cgi?1MUE愛憎 writes 愛憎 as あいぞう..


I was wondering who is right here?


----------



## uchi.m

I can bet either reading might work, but each in a different context


----------



## Pacerier

Weird, I've checked it with http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/srch/all/%E6%84%9B%E6%86%8E/m1u/ as well and it seems like it's a typo with the page on tanos though I'm not sure.. now I'm confused.


----------



## Ocham

愛憎(あいぞう） can never be read あいにく though it can be seperately pronounced 愛(あい) and 憎（にく)らしい.
We have the other Kanjis for あいにく. It is written like 生憎 though we rarely use it.


----------



## Pacerier

Are you saying that it's a typo in tanos?


----------



## Ocham

It's not a typo but a simple mistake out of ignorance.


----------



## Pacerier

Ok thx all for the help!


----------



## Aoyama

Then, you must also bear in mind that  あいにく written (or rather "transcribed") as 愛憎 is "ateji", so quite arbitrary. I have seen (though rarely)  生憎, but both ways are equally arbitrary.


----------



## Pacerier

Heys sorry I don't quite understand the post above.. do you mean that あいにく is valid for 愛憎 ?


----------



## almostfreebird

It is possible that somebody will type or write 愛憎(as ai-niku) jokingly or just being ignorant. 

And it is also possible that somebody will pronounce 生憎 nama-niku.
I would write it in Hiragana.


----------



## Aoyama

The dictionary only gives  生憎, 愛憎 is therefore NOT "valid", but as almostfreebird says _possible_ , as a joke or a pun. But true, normal usage will have it written in hiragana.


----------



## Pacerier

Ok thanks all for the clarification =)


----------

